# This Was Written



## Honey Crust (May 3, 2019)

Driving along I-80 in a part of Iowa I’ve never been
Sitting in the passenger seat of a car that I don’t own that’s being driven by a man that I don’t know
Watching the hills roll by framed by overpasses without off ramps
My pack in the back and my water jug at my feet
I have never felt so removed from everything else
And I’ve never felt so close to home.

The road has been nothing but kind to me
Carrying me along, getting me to couches of friends and the bedrooms of partners
To punk shows and folk fests
To skateparks and state parks
To gutters and rooftops
And to anywhere else my heart aches to be.

I’m listening to the ramblings of an old man who reminds me of an uncle that I haven’t spoken to in years
I’m struck by the guilt of spending more time with strangers than I do with my family
I’m going to visit my brother on his birthday
I think that would be nice
I hope he enjoys the company. I know that I will.


----------



## tchavers (May 8, 2019)

I dig it.


----------

